# Abrigo de Stevenson no Bombarral



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2008 às 23:27)

Peço desculpa pela pequena quantidade de informação que estou a utilizar para abrir este tópico, mas pensei 
que valeria a pena.
Hoje, dia 23, andei pelo Bombarral e descobri, dentro do recinto de uma escola secundária, este abrigo de Stevenson.
Deve ter funcionado lá, em tempos, uma estação meteorológica, mas o abrigo parece estar ao abandono, no meio de um amontoado de coisas que já não têm utilidade aparente. 
Muito material deste podia ter um fim mais nobre e feliz.
Pode ser que ainda venha a ser recuperado e utilizado.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2008 às 02:59)

Existem estações do IM em funcionamento com abrigos em igual ou até pior estado, estou-me agora a lembrar da estação de Braga que o GranNevada nos mostrou um dia. Essa podia muito bem voltar ao activo, talvez em outro local, tipo... o Poceirão


----------



## storm (25 Ago 2008 às 23:12)

Olha a minha velha escola 

Em tempos esse espaço esteve muito bem cuidado (relva sempre aparada, sem tralha, abrigo pintado) até dava gosto.

Lembro-me perfeitamente que já teve utilidade, do que ainda está na memória entre 1999 e 2004 o espaço e o abrigo esteve sempre bem tratado (era o sitio exterior da escola em que a relva era mais aparada).
Entre 1999 e 2002 via-se que tiravam alguma utilidade, visto dois professores(no máximo) e alguns alunos andarem constantemente no abrigo com folhas de papel.
Entre 2003 e 2004 ainda me lembro de estar muito bem cuidado(os alunos e que tentavam a toda a força destruir a rede)
Quanto ao voltar a actividade, só se houver alguém interessado, porque de resto não me parece.

A escola em frente (secundária, esta da foto é a preparatória) também tinha um abrigo só que em 2003 quando cheguei a essa escola o espaço do abrigo já não era bem espaço, a rede meia destruída a pontapé, tinta já não via passar a alguns anos, ervas ao monte.
Em 2004(2005?) foi o fim do abrigo começaram a parti-lo (pedras, encontrões, etc,etc...) depois o que restava foi retirado definitivamente.

Que eu saiba no Bombarral ainda à pelo menos mais uma grande estação, a da Cooperativa Agrícola, mas já muito moderna.

É o que me recordo, tenho pena não ter mais dados para fornecer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 02:29)

storm disse:


> Olha a minha velha escola
> 
> Em tempos esse espaço esteve muito bem cuidado (relva sempre aparada, sem tralha, abrigo pintado) até dava gosto.
> 
> ...




Informações bastante concretas de uma pessoa do local. 
É sempre interessante ouvir determinadas explicações de pessoas que vivem nos locais que comentamos aqui no fórum, até para se ter uma ideia mais específica e clara de todo o contexto que envolve a evolução deste tipo de acontecimentos, neste caso o abandono de uma estação localizada no interior de uma escola.


----------

